
Buy Twitter Followers - blacktulip
http://intertwitter.com/
======
stephengillie
For some reason, this reminds me of the sad people who would create their own
IRC (internet relay chat) server, then create bots to talk to. And hang out
alone on their IRC server with their bots.

In the future, will we have "crazy bot lady" like today's "crazy cat lady"?

